# 2020 Giant Bikes



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's some info i came across that may interest others:

https://bikedepot.com/bikes-gear/2020-giant-bicycles-first-look/

Lots of SRAM and prices seem to have increased compared to 2019. 

Prices appear to be in Canadian $


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

For me the big news is that the 2020 Defy Advanced 2 has full 105 hydraulic brakes; no longer is Giant trying to unload those makeshift Conduct brakes. 

Even the 2020 Contend AR 1 has full 105 hydraulic at a reasonable price, whereas the similarly priced SL1 from 2019 had the Conduct brakes.

Good for Giant.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

M-theory said:


> For me the big news is that the 2020 Defy Advanced 2 has full 105 hydraulic brakes; no longer is Giant trying to unload those makeshift Conduct brakes.
> 
> Even the 2020 Contend AR 1 has full 105 hydraulic at a reasonable price, whereas the similarly priced SL1 from 2019 had the Conduct brakes.
> 
> Good for Giant.


Yes it looks like they did away with them on the Revolt Advanced 2 as well.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Which is funny, because I have an 18' Defy and a 19' Revolt, I replaced that crap with Ultegra before even riding the bikes.


----------

